# Estação IM de Aljezur



## Agreste (16 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

Todos aqueles que contestam o aquecimento global terão nesta estação oficial um argumento de peso. As condições que encontrei depois de um inverno chuvoso foram uma estação aparentemente em bom estado mas rodeada de um autêntico matagal. Contígua a esta estação está uma do INAG ainda em pior estado. Duvido mesmo que seja usada oficialmente.

Antes de mais um enquadramento do local onde fica a estação. É sabido que está a 16m de altitude junto da ETAR de Aljezur, perto da ribeira e da encosta de um serro que sobe aos 98m.

















A base da estação com o sensor de temperatura e o higrómetro. O pluviómetro está um pouco mais ao lado. Todo o perímetro está fechado por uma rede vulgar e o acesso «oficialmente» é feito através da ETAR. Percebe-se pelas ervas que o estado da arte podia ser bem menos desleixado... 











O mastro onde estão colocados o anemómetro e a antena de comunicação dos dados.











O pluviómetro ainda a salvo. Serão os dados oficiais?






O sensor de radiação solar






E o que se vê para sul do local onde está a estação. Obviamente que não se vê muita coisa porque logo em frente fica a própria ETAR.
















A estação vista do lado de fora junto da estrada de acesso à praia.






Penso que o local merecia uma atençãozinha de Lisboa. Se quiserem (na próxima semana) eu peço autorização para entrar «oficialmente» na ETAR e posso lá ir arrancar as ervas deixando o espaço limpo.


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

Boa reportagem!


É uma pena o desmazelo a que algumas estações estatais estão votadas...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2013 às 21:33)

Deixo aqui uma foto(streetview) de outra perspectiva do local onde se encontra a estação de Aljezur.
Segundo pude observar, a estação está bastante perto de uma zona onde existe a confluência de algumas ribeiras, estando também inserida  na zona mais baixa(cota 10m/15m) de toda aquela grande várzea. Na minha opinião estes 2 factores,a par de muitos outros, poderão contribuir bastante para a ocorrência das habituais  inversões térmicas fortíssimas.


----------

